# Oh boy, a new toy!



## FarmerDave (Sep 16, 2003)

I finally did it, went to Sears today and ordered a GT5000 on sale to be delivered next Saturday. Also got the sleeve hitch while I was at it. I've been building a 10' x 12' truss barn all week to keep it in and still have a bit more work to do before it's ready, mostly trim, shingles and paint.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*I am sure you will love it!!! *

Send some pics of the newly arrived toy and your barn if you get a chance! Here is a pic of my GT5000 and my older 1996 19HP B&S Twin (still runs very strong -- been through HELL and back)

<center><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/pics/gt5000-2.jpg></center>

Thanks!!! 

Andy


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Congrats*

Congrats FarmerDave its going to be a long week you pick a fine GT.
Jody


----------



## FarmerDave (Sep 16, 2003)

Jody, you got that right! Can't wait till delivery Still putting finishing touches on the barn though.

Andy, I've been using the photo of your GT5000 in the doorway of your shed on my computer desktop at work...it's such a purdy thang. By the way, people at work keep asking me what the cartoon figures are on the glass in your cup holder. I'll post some pics of barn and tractor later.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> *Can't wait till delivery*


AHHH, anticipation....thinking of all the things your going to do with your new baby the day it arrives....As future excon Martha Stewart would say...."It's a good thing"..


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*How do you like it*

FarmerDave
Did you get your GT5000 how do you like lets hear from you.:hello: 
Jody


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

He's probably still out mowing! I know when I got mine, I think I mowed seven yards in two days!

I did my 5 hr oil change the next day!


----------



## FarmerDave (Sep 16, 2003)

Hello,
Sorry, haven't been on the forum in a while. I did get my GT5000 and it's a very nice machine. I was supprised that it was already assembled and they even put some gas fumes in the tank. The guy drove it around to the back of my house and into the new barn for me. I had never driven a tractor before so I was a little hesitant to drive it myself. After he left I got on it and started it and it didn't run for more than a minute before it ran out of gas. 

After going out for more fuel I drove the tractor around the yard to get used to it. I got a hitch for it but haven't installed it yet, are they much of a problem to install? I thought it would be just a matter of bolting it on the back, but it looks more involved than that. Any suggestions on the type of hour meter to install? Don't want to drive it too much until I get one installed. Haven't cut any grass with it, probably won't until spring. By then I should have the hitch attached and have bought a box scrapper for it. 

I was running it in my barn the day after delivery and the man next door came over when he heard the engine running. He thought I had got myself a Harley, what a complement 

See you guys!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Congrats Farmer Dave!*

:clap: :clap:

Hope you are enjoying your new toy...er..tool!

Aftermarket hour meters are available to fit the square hole just above the ammeter, the wiring for the hour meter is already there. I got mine through a fella selling them on ebay. I still have the guys email address. PM me if your interested.

The sleeve hitch installation is pretty easy and straightforward. The toughest part you'll run into is the lift assist spring which runs up the left side of the frame. You need three arms and four hands to get that baby in. :lmao: Just kidding, but it is a little bit of a challenge. :truth:

Which mower deck did you get with yours? I have the 48" and just love it.

Fill us in on all the juicy details.


----------



## FarmerDave (Sep 16, 2003)

I didn't know there was a hole above the ammeter? I don't want to cut out a hole in the dashboard if that's what you mean. I've read somewhere that you can simply attach it somewhere under the hood behind the dash.

My deck is also the 48". Cut grass with it? That will get it dirty!

If it's not too cold on Saturday I might try to install my sleeve hitch. 

OK...I give up...how in the world do I get those smilely faces to show up in my darn replys?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

There is a thin plastic cover on your dash that comes off. Pry it gently on one corner and you'll see the tabs that hold it in there. The only hole you'll have to cut is in the plastic cover. The hole in the dash is already there. The little Hobbs rectangle hour meter fits perfectly.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

What wires do you attach to the hourmeter that are already there? If it was prewired for a hourmeter, then why cut corners and not include it with the $3K machine? :kookoo:

Andy


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: hourmeter wiring*

I believe it's a blue one and a black one. They're in the wiring harness between the battery and dash. The machine is prewired because they include an hour meter on the *DGT* as standard.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

*Hey Admin....???*

Is that rope on the 19 hp jobbie to hold the hood down or the steering column n place or is it dual purpose and "fixes" both of the problems? 

Just really being the typical smarta$$ I normally am. :hide:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*Re: Hey Admin....???*



> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> *Is that rope on the 19 hp jobbie to hold the hood down or the steering column n place or is it dual purpose and "fixes" both of the problems?
> 
> Just really being the typical smarta$$ I normally am. :hide: *


It's ok --- yeah the rigging job is to keep the hood in place. One of my wife's equine friends managed to get into the pole barn a few years ago (when the feed was stored nearby in the barn) and decided to stomp on the front of the hood and break off the support brackets etc....so in lieu of spending a few hundred to fix it (couldn't find any used hoods around here in LA) --- I decided to rig it up and hide it.  Smarta$$es are always welcome here. 


Andy


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

I agree with Andy, for the price they should come with the tractor. When I got mine and discovered it wasn't there and they tried to sell me one, I made them give me one. I still had to install it.......


----------



## Martie (Sep 16, 2003)

Dave,
Did you get the GT from 6th and Broadway or one of the malls?

Andy,
I thought maybe that rope was a poor man's auto-pilot. In a big yard you could lash the wheel and doze till you reached the other end...:lmao:


----------



## FarmerDave (Sep 16, 2003)

Martie-6th & Broadway???? How long since you've been to Louisville. That Sears hasn't been there in years, though I do have fond memories of it from the 50's and 60's when I was a youngster. I got mine at the Sears in Jefferson Mall on the Outerloop.


----------



## Martie (Sep 16, 2003)

Dave,
I grew up in the area but left to make my fortune on the road as a musician. I'm sure you remember all the rock bands in Louisville in the '60s. My dad lives over by McNeely Lake now and we usually get to Morrison's at J-mall when I'm in town. 
I remember going downtown to Sears & Roebuck to look at tools with Dad, also in the 50's.


----------



## FarmerDave (Sep 16, 2003)

Martie- Indeed I do remember the Louisville area bands of the 50's and 60's. They were some of the best around. Cosmo and the Counts, The Monarchs, The Rugby's, The Brothers Four, Shirley Caldell. There were many. What great memories.

I don't remember when the Sears on Broadway closed but would assume it was in the 80's sometime.


----------



## Martie (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi Doug,
I was the original bass player for the Monarchs, left and went to work for Cosmo (Tommy Cosden) when he left the Sultans and formed the Counts. Wayne Young (lead guitar) is still working as "Wayne Young and the Youngsters. Although the Monarchs still exist, the only original left is Dusty Miller. He was rythm guitar when I was with them, they hired Claude for a few months to replace me, he left, Dusty moved over, been there ever since.
Do you ride motorcycles. You can answer to

[email protected] 

since I'm getting a bit off topic.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Hey Farmer Dave*

Hows that new tractor running for you? You moving any snow with it?


----------

